

Docker: Run Docker on Every OS - passfree
https://github.com/websecurify/node-vxdocker

======
senthilnayagam
What is the advantage of running this over a vagrant image?

~~~
passfree
The advantage is that you don't think in terms of virtual machines. It feels
like you are actually using docker but on a foreign OS that doesn't natively
support LXC.

# vxdocker run ubuntu ls -la

is exactly the same as

# docker run ubuntu ls -la

